# G-Jet Power Pack



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

OK, I have to admit Bill, Marty, and Mike, I was skeptical about this 12v thing. I mean, running 20v-22v powerpacks gave a lot of juice and a huge amount of speed. "Blindingly fast" as the locals say. Yesterday I clocked some laps in the 1.4 second catagory, with the power at 12v laps were still at 1.6 for MT/XT's. I ran 7.2v with magnets cars, just enough power to have to back off in the corners but much better racing. The kids ran 6v's with no crashes, wide open. They loved it. 

Next was to check for power surges. I made jumpers for all 4 lanes, turned the power to 6v and put 4 magnet cars on the track. I turned the power on and watch all 4 lanes ghost race for a few minutes. Then one by one I pulled cars off and watched for surges. None. The remaining cars kept their paces easily. 

The only thing about the pack I don't like is there's no way to actually mount it to the track. I may zip tie it to a piece of bookcase backing and mount that under my layout, otherwise for a $25 multivoltage power supply, this one kicks butt. I think the local guys will be pleased too.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Skeptical! Me too Pete, But the PacNW boyz, aka "Westside Lickers" set me straight. The whole G-Jet thing is amazing!

Wait till you run some G-Jets on a routed "rink" like Marty or Mike Neeley's Brystal! They are smooth, fast, and handle exceptionally well for a non traction assist car, due to their exceptional ballance. 

Certainly not as zippy as the superstocks but for door to door action they cant be beat. Plenty of competetive four abreast action. Mike "the king" and I ran out to "other Mike's" place in the boondocks and had a blast. 

Nuthin' formal, just big boyz tunin' and playin' with 'lil carz! The King ripped off a solo track record for super stocks later in the evening. He was truly in a Chevy Chase type groove...Ba-da-da-da-da-da....Na-na-na-na-na-na. 

We ranem' all that day. G-jets, T-jets, Frays, Superstocks, and Mike's "Fun Jets". For lack of adjectives it was the best of times!


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm finishing my move this weekend if it don't rain, the new track will be making the first trip tomorrow. I've been slowly moving out of my 2600 sq. ft. house into a 1400 sq. ft. condo for about a month, I won't have my mouse infested workshop anymore but I will have a nice den that has a corner dedicated to the 7' X 40" oval. Sunday we're supposed to have a test and tune, Tuesday night will be the Jamba Juice 100 with the Eagles, juice drinks courtesy of my step-kids employer. Hopefully the lap timer I got from Brian arrives before then, I hate dealing with someones trick finger on the stopwatch. This will be my first race of the season that will include the Mini Indy in 6 weeks, which will conclude the points events. 

I was worried about writing new rules for this power but I think we'll run the existing rule set with silicone tires and see how it works out. I really don't see much difference between 3X 22v power packs and this one transformer performance wise. It just greatly simplifies my electrical system is the biggest selling point. And the cars don't need any re-tuning to run on 12v.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Glad it's working well for you Petey, I knew it would!


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Got the new timer today, have been doing some testing and tuning for the race tomorrow night. Since the "new rules" no longer allow for polymer magnets or silicone tires times went from the high 1.6 second bracket to just a click over 2 seconds. Magnet cars record is 1.46 seconds, MT/XT Eagles record is holding at 2.04 seconds but I expect once the tires start getting a little more seasoned we may break the 2 second barrier tomorrow. The problem with running the Tomy pavement modified is that they're too low to trip the electronic eye on the timer, so we place a small tape tab on the top of the car to trigger the laps. I may try to alter the lap counter later to have the eye closer to the track level.


----------

